# Youth hunt



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Well he was having a rough time closing the deal for the last month with a bow but given the opportunity with a gun and he closed it at 7:22 Saturday morning not a monster but very good shot placement and he was shaking so bad had hard time staying in the stand memories to last a life time


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job, a nice looking deer..


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

lonewolf said:


> Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks It was an awesome morning on way to the stand we spooked at least 2-3 deer it was dark the branches were snapping but at least they didn't snort so we continued to the stand got in and it got quiet not 5 minutes later something walked right past us still couldn't see to dark. As daylight broke the shooting started all around us most of it was way off in the distance with only 2 shots relatively close soon the buck walked up the hill out of a swampy bottom directly from behind us stopped on old log road broad side 40 yards and my son did the rest


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

Was out this morning Bow hunting- heard around 6 shot between 7-8 this morning.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

What I see in that picture is a lot of and happiness and enthusiasm. Congratulations on a nice deer.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

congrats!!


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Parenting done right! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

good shooting, good buck


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Way cool. Congrats!


----------



## The_Typical_Type (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice! I can't wait to go out with my dad! Wish me luck for when I do.


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Congrats! Great deer!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations on a nice buck!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Always great to see our youth getting out and enjoying the outdoors.
Congrats on an excellent deer with memoies attached that can't be replaced.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I know that feeling well! As nervous as I am before the shot, it's after I've taken it and know I connected that my knees turn to rubber!

Your Son's smile say it all! Congrats to you both.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

The shakes are the reason my son missed both shots he has had this year, one with x bow, one with rifle. Told him it's ok, and third time will be the charm.

Good job on your boy, the grin on his face says it all.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats awesome! Congrats to you both.


----------

